
Banjo Hits 1 Million Users Faster Than Pinterest, Facebook - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/04/18/banjo-hits-1m-users-in-just-nine-months
======
sp332
Does anyone else get the feeling that it's all the same couple million people
using all these social sharing services things? The people using Bajo are
probably already using foursquare and/or facebook checkins and/or a few other
location apps.

------
cb33
Banjo hit 1 million users faster than Facebook BECAUSE of Facebook.

